# Anyone into tasting your own juices?



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2015)

My girl is for some reason.  It's is a fairly new relationship.  The first time I saw her do it, it was for my benefit, and was before she took care of business.  However, I soon began to realize that she did it every single time right after pleasing herself.  It's literally like a ritual, but she doesn't even seem to realize that she is doing it each time.  As soon as she comes and while she's still in that "coming down" phase, she immediately collapses back, head hits the pillow, and her hand goes straight to her mouth and she licks it off her fingers.  All the while, her eyes are still half closed and she hasn't fully "come to" yet.   It looks like some kinda weird subconscious ritual that she's developed. 

I asked her why she does this every time, and she was like "oh that's just for your benefit."  However, it's clearly not for me because she seems barely even aware that she's even doing it most of the time. 

 She's definitely not gay.  But, she did have one lesbo experience when she was around 13, in which they did everything under the sun and, according to her, she went down on the chick and definitely enjoyed it.  She also admits that, over the years, she's always wanted to do it again, but just hasn't had the opportunity.  I'm wondering if this could be related to her apparent fetish for tasting her own stuff.  Anyone else do this or know what could be going on?


----------



## kaptinkrunch (May 10, 2015)

Some girls do this in the heat of the moment to make the session that much hotter which it is kinda hot when a chick does that ... But on the other hand In your situation I can see how you might be weirded out about it but I wouldn't worry to much about it unless your just totally weirded out about it .. That might just be her thing or like you said some kind of fetish she has but if your both cool with it then just roll on brother


----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 11, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyone else do this or know what could be going on?



What's going on is that you've struck gold my friend! I think you owe it to your girlfriend to fully develop her emerging sexuality and curiosity for experimentation


----------



## SeattlesBest (May 11, 2015)

Roughneck_91 said:


> What's going on is that you've struck gold my friend! I think you owe it to your girlfriend to fully develop her emerging sexuality and curiosity for experimentation



I second this motion, lucky son of a bitch


----------



## Greedy (May 11, 2015)

you need to get down there before her hand does and clean it up!!! with your tounge ofcourse.


----------



## Jersey gym rat (May 11, 2015)

Youve def struck gold McGilf! Capitalize on that shit! How old are you two? Not being disrespectful but you seem a little young or unexperienced. What you should do is build on it and walk your way into a 3some and 3 way relationship... the hardest part of her enjoying it and also fantasizing about it is already done for you haha


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> My girl is for some reason.  It's is a fairly new relationship.  The first time I saw her do it, it was for my benefit, and was before she took care of business.  However, I soon began to realize that she did it every single time right after pleasing herself.  It's literally like a ritual, but she doesn't even seem to realize that she is doing it each time.  As soon as she comes and while she's still in that "coming down" phase, she immediately collapses back, head hits the pillow, and her hand goes straight to her mouth and she licks it off her fingers.  All the while, her eyes are still half closed and she hasn't fully "come to" yet.   It looks like some kinda weird subconscious ritual that she's developed.
> 
> I asked her why she does this every time, and she was like "oh that's just for your benefit."  However, it's clearly not for me because she seems barely even aware that she's even doing it most of the time.
> 
> She's definitely not gay.  But, she did have one lesbo experience when she was around 13, in which they did everything under the sun and, according to her, she went down on the chick and definitely enjoyed it.  She also admits that, over the years, she's always wanted to do it again, but just hasn't had the opportunity.  I'm wondering if this could be related to her apparent fetish for tasting her own stuff.  Anyone else do this or know what could be going on?



She a freak! 

Keep her.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 11, 2015)

Reverse snowball her, she'll probably love it!


----------



## DLastra (May 12, 2015)

My girl likes to taste herself when she gives me head after I've been in her. She also likes to lick off and swallow any cum left on me after I finish.

Freaky girls are the best enjoy yours! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 21, 2015)

lo





Jersey gym rat said:


> Youve def struck gold McGilf! Capitalize on that shit! How old are you two? Not being disrespectful but you seem a little young or unexperienced. What you should do is build on it and walk your way into a 3some and 3 way relationship... the hardest part of her enjoying it and also fantasizing about it is already done for you haha


lol!  I'm 41, she's 42.  I've dated freaky chicks before, just never one who was into licking up her own cum, especially one who did it, but seemed afraid to admit why she did it. It's a long story.  This is the chick I dated in HS and we hooked back up on FB.  Funny thing is, she was all "innocent" back then, or seemed that way.  She didn't have a lot of experience.  She was sort of innocent with a bit of a freaky/curious side.  Now, she's into trying just about anything.  She loves anal and can cum thru anal alone.  She also loves to lap up precum, swallow, digs lesbo porn (like most all chicks do), etc.  I asked her if she could see herself doing a chick again and she was all like "well, if it would turn you on, I might consider it."  I take this to mean "hell yeah I would, and if it turns you on, then lucky you." She seems to have a real curious side and prolly has the potential to get into some pretty freaky experimenting if given the opportunity.  I agree that this is a gold mine!  I'll just have to find a way to hook up a threesome somehow.


----------



## GearsM (Jun 24, 2015)

Update:  Haven't gotten her into a 3some yet.  But, that's on the to do list.  However, I discovered this weekend that she can not only cum thru anal alone, but she can also cum from a rim job, no other stimulation with it!  I never imagined that was possible!  Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## parganosa (Dec 9, 2015)

Thats curiousity strike. I only tried my juice once after my hubby pulll it on my vagina 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## parganosa (Dec 9, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## drealdeal (Dec 10, 2015)

parganosa said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


NICE. And since the expectations are on the table ...

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## solidassears (Dec 10, 2015)

GearsM said:


> Update:  Haven't gotten her into a 3some yet.  But, that's on the to do list.  However, I discovered this weekend that she can not only cum thru anal alone, but she can also cum from a rim job, no other stimulation with it!  I never imagined that was possible!  Anyone have any experience with this?



Yup, my woman will even cumm if I work on her ears for awhile, she's multi-orgasmic, usually cumms 10-15 times a session


----------

